# Fish the famous spur on Capital Punishment.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

2 open seats for sat Oct 8th. 31 foot cape horn. Fishing for billfish and yellowfin tuna. First timers welcome, please no people with motion sickness.. All expences split. We might do some deep dropping de tiles and deep water groupers. Will be leaving gulf breeze early sat morning. Call Donnie 850-313-0877


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*What a great name ....*

...for a boat !

Good luck tomorrow. It is going to be beautiful !


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*fish on!*

bring 'em home guys. hope y'all load the box. wish i could've made it but the ms. is on my ass 'bout this shrimp festival in gs. 
give me a call when y'all get back. want to see some pics of monster bill fish and tile, maybe some tuna?
hey, adam. help donnie with those toad fish. he loves to catchum
y'all have a great trip.

jack


----------



## Hecklures' (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tight Lines*

Donnie,

Hope you did well! Sorry I couldn't make it and not sure if I got anything accomplish by not going. Give me a call

Heck Lures'


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

son of a... I would have loved to go but did not see this until Sunday


----------

